# Поддержка  in-ku.com > Поддержка форумов >  Если некорректно отображается время на форуме

## Mazaykina

В связи с переходом России на "зимнее" время, у пользователей некорректно отображается время на форуме. Что  нужно сделать?  
Перейдите по этой *ссылке*
1. В разделе "Опции даты и времени" выбрать корректный часовой пояс НЕ по названию своего города в списке поясов, а по GMT (среднее время по Гринвичу). Для Москвы это сейчас GMT+3. Свой часовой пояс легко узнать при помощи Яндекса/Гугла/Википедии.<br><br>
2. Отключить переход на зимнее/летнее время, выбрав "Коррекция DST всегда отключена".<br><br>
В завершение сверить время внизу любой страницы форума. Оно должно быть одинаковым с локальным.

----------

